# Spiri



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...who, in this pic is guarding his bubblenest. I know he's a bit blurry, but I love that face. I thought it was just a cute pic.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

haha aw xD what a stunner


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love this pic! Hehehehe.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know why but when I seen this picture it made me giggle. :0 must be his expression


----------

